# Empire Earth II patch problem



## Panther21 (Jul 7, 2011)

_I know, I know, it's an old game. I still play it and like it though._
Before everything, sorry for the bad English. I LIVE IN RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL.
Ok, so I bought Empire Earth II for my cousin in 2007, but he got old and stopped playing it. And I like the game, so I installed it and played it. Everything was ok until I found a bug (the in-game markets didn't work correctly), and realized I had not downloaded any of the patches for the game. I went and downloaded them, but I couldn't figure out which was the earliest and which was the latest, but I thought it was 1.05. I tried to install it, but even though I had the game installed, it returned me this message:

"_You need to have the full version of Empire Earth II installed to install this patch. Install EE2, r__un the game and try again.__ Make sure your versions are correct."_

Or something like that. Well, the problems are:



I do have the FULL version of EE2 installed, though it's in a different directory than the standard one. Is that a problem?
Maybe I do need to run the game while I install the patch?
Ok, I know there are three zillions of versions and countries for the patch, so please, as I mentioned earlier, tell me which version is the first patch and which is the last.
I don't have the slightest idea of which country and version number my version is, so if you'd tell me how to find out, it would be very much appreciated.
Thank you in advance. Waiting for replies.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

check the Game's Cover CD/DVD
if it's rated by ESRB (uses letters, like M, T, E, A) it's the North American Version
if it's rated by PEGI (uses numbers like 12, 16, 18...) it's the European Version

you can check the rating on the down left of the cover.

that's the available patch for the game:
DLH.Net - PC Patches


----------

